# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Afresk Bektashi

## Qafir Arnaut

Sinkretizem i hatashem...s'ka gje Bahia e Brazilit para ashikeve te Haxhi Bektashit..AMIN!

----------


## ATMAN

> Sinkretizem i hatashem...s'ka gje Bahia e Brazilit para ashikeve te Haxhi Bektashit..AMIN!


AJO PIKTURE ESHTE NJE HISTORI E VERTETE,KU HYNQAR HAXHI BEKTASH VELIU I DEMOSTROI ME FAKTE SKEPTIKEVE TE ATEHERSHEM ,DUKE BERE MREKULLI ME FUQINE E VET SHPIRTERORE

----------


## Larsus

e cuditshme ne fakt sa larg jane bektashinjte ndaj principeve islame: for one thing: fytyrat e gjerave te gjalla mesa di une nuk lejohen te pikturohen apo duplikohen ne islam...

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> e cuditshme ne fakt sa larg jane bektashinjte ndaj principeve islame: for one thing: fytyrat e gjerave te gjalla mesa di une nuk lejohen te pikturohen apo duplikohen ne islam...


Ben gabim ta shohesh Islamin si nje fe monolitike. Islami permban nje diversitet te cilin Virusi i Arabise dhe I Shkretetires po perpiqet ta shkaterroje.

Per sa i perket Bektashive: sekti eshte nje sinkretizem i perkryer Kristian heretik (Paulician/Bogomil) dhe i Islamit Sufi. Djemte ish-kristiane te 'devshirmes' te kthyer ne Jenichere e perqafuan kete sekt pasi u lejonte nje hapesire kulturore qe u pershtatej prejardhjes te tyre dhe situates ne te cilet ndodheshin.

Mendoj se ky version i Islamit eshte antidod i fuqishem kunder neo-Salafizmit shkretan. Fuqite e Botes duhet te  mesojne mbi kete sekt e te paguajne per perhapjen e mesazhit te tij sinkret nder Umetin Islam.

----------


## tani_26

imam Aliu......

----------


## tani_26

imam Aliu, me dy djemte e tij imam Husein dhe imam Hasan

----------


## tani_26

imam ali..........

----------


## tani_26

*12 imamet...*


*Imami i parë*

*Amir al-muminin Aliu* - paqja qoftë mbi të - ishte i biri i Abu Talibit, Sheik i Banu Hashimit. Abu Talibi ishte i ungji dhe kujdestari i Pejgamberit të Shenjtë.

*Imami i dytë*

*Imam Hasan Muxhtabai* - paqja qoftë mbi të - ishte imami i dytë. Ai dhe i vëllai, Imam Huseini, ishin dy djemtë e Amir al-muminin Aliut dhe Hazreti Fatimes, së bijës së Pejgamberit. Shumë herë kishte thënë Pejgamberi: 
Hasani dhe Huseini janë fëmijët e mi.


*Imami i tretë*

*Imam Huseini* (Sajjid al-Shuhada, zot ndër martirët), fëmija i dytë i Aliut dhe i Fatimes, u lind në vitin 4 të hixhrit, kurse pas martirizimit të babait, Imam Hasan Muxhtabai, u bë imam përmes Urdhrit Hyjnor dhe me dëshirën e të vëllait. Imam Hyseini ishte imam gjatë një periudhe dhjetëvjeçare, gjithë pos gjashtë muajve të fundit të cilët përputhen me halifatin e Muavijut.


*Imami i katërt*

*Imam Ali ibën Husein*, me titull Zajn al-abidin dhe Saxhad, ishte i biri i imamit të tretë, kurse gruaja e tij, mbretëreshë ndër gratë, e bija e Jazdigirdit, mbretit të Iranit. Ai ishte i vetmi djalë i Imam Huseinit që i mbeti gjallë, sepse tre vëllezërit e tjerë të tij, Ali Akbar, njëzetepesëvjeçar, Xhaferi pesëvjeçar dhe Ali Asghari (ose Abdallahu) i cili ishte foshnjë për gjiri, u martirizuan gjatë ngjarjes së Qerbelasë.  Imami edhe e kishte shoqëruar babain e tij në atë udhëtim që mbaroi fatkeqësisht në Qerbela, por për shkak të sëmundjes së rëndë dhe pamundësisë për të bartur armë ose për të marrë pjesë në luftë, ai nuk mundi të merrte pjesë në atë luftë të shenjtë dhe nuk u martirizua.
 Kështu ai u dërgua me gratë në Damask.Pasi kaloi një kohë në burgim atë e dërguan me nderime në Medinë sepse Jazidi dëshironte të përvetësonte mendimin publik. Por për herë të dytë, me urdhrin e halifit Umevit, Abd al-Malikut, atë e lidhën me zinxhir dhe e dërguan nga Medina në Damask dhe përsëri e kthyen në Medinë.
 Ndër veprat e Imamit të katërt është një libër i quajtur Sahifah saxhxhadijah. Ai përbëhet nga pesëdhjetë e shtatë lutje që kanë të bëjnë me shkencat më të larta hyjnore dhe njihet si Psalmi i Familjes së Proetit.Imami i katërt vdiq (sipas disa rrëfimeve shiite i helmuar nga Valid ibën Abd al-Maliku me nxitjen e halifit 
umevit, Hishamit ) në vitin 95/712 pas tridhjetë e pesë vjetve të imamllëkut.

*Imami i pestë*

*Imami Muhamed Bakir* (fjala bakir do të thotë ai që pret e qep; titull i dhënë nga Pejgamberi) ishte i biri i Imamit të katërt dhe u lind në vitin 57/675. Ai ishte i pranishëm në ngjarjen e Qerbelasë, kur kishte katër vjet. Pas babait të tij, përmes Urdhrit Hyjnor dhe me dekretin e atyre që shkuan para tij, ai u bë imam. Në vitin 114/732 ai vdiq, sipas disa rrëfimeve shiite i helmuar nga Ibrahim ibën Valid ibën Abdallah, nipi i Hishamit, halifit umevit.

*Imami i gjashtë*

*Imami Xhafari Sadik*, i biri i Imamit të pestë, u lind në vitin 83/702. Ai vdiq në vitin 148/765, sipas traditave shiite, i helmuar dhe i martirizuar me intrigat e halifit abasid, Mansurit. Pas vdekjes së të atit ai u bë imam me Urdhrin Hyjnor dhe me dekretin e atyre që kishin ardhur para tij.

*Imami i shtatë*

*Imami Musa Kazimi*, i biri i Imamit të gjashtë, u lind në vitin 128/744 dhe u helmua dhe martirizua në burg më 183/799.  Ai u bë imam pas vdekjes të të atit, përmes Urdhrit Hyjnor dhe me dekretin e të parëve të tij. Imami i shtatë ishte i njëkohshëm me halifët abasidë, Mansurin, Hadiun, Mahdiun dhe Harunin. Ai jetoi në kohë shumë të vështira, duke u fshehur, derisa më në fund Haruni shkoi në haxh kurse në Medinë kishte urdhëruar ta arrestonin Imamin derisa po lutej në Xhaminë e Pejgamberit. E lidhën me zinxhir dhe e burgosën, pastaj e çuan nga Medina në Basra dhe nga Basra në Bagdat, ku me vite të tëra e transferonin nga një burg në burgun tjetër. Më në fund vdiq në Bagdat në burgun Sindi ibën Shahak nga helmimi dhe u varros në varrezat e kurejshve të cilat tani 
gjenden në qytetin Kazimajn.

*Imami i tetë*

*Imami Ali Rida*  ishte i biri i Imamit të shtatë dhe sipas të dhënave u lind në vitin 148/765 dhe vdiq më 203/817.  Imami i tetë e arriti imamllëkun pas vdekjes së babait, përmes Urdhrit Hyjnor dhe dekretit të stërgjyshve të tij. Periudha e imamllëkut të tij përputhet me halifatin e Harunit dhe të bijve të tij Aminit dhe 
Mamunit. 

*Imami i nëntë*

*Imami Muhamed Taki* (ndonjëherë i quajtur Xhavad dhe Ibën al-Rida) ishte i biri i Imamit të tetë. Ai u lind në vitin 195/809 në Medinë dhe sipas rrëfimeve shiite u martirizua më 220/835, i helmuar nga gruaja e tij, e bija e 
Mamunit, e nxitur nga halifi abasid Mutasimi. U varros pranë gjyshit të vet, Imamit të shtatë, në Kazimajn. Ai u bë imam pas vdekjes së babait përmes Urdhrit Hyjnor dhe me dekretin e gjyshërve të tij.

*Imami i dhjetë*

*Imami Ali  Naki* (ndonjëherë i referohet me titullin Hadi) ishte i biri i Imamit të nëntë. Ai u lind në vitin 212/827 në Medinë dhe sipas vlerësimeve të shiitëve u martirizua përmes helmimit nga Mutazi, halif abasid, më 
254/868.Gjatë jetës së tij Imami i dhjetë ishte bashkëkohës me shtatë halifë abasidë: me Mamunin, Mutasimin, Vathikun, Mutavakilin, Muntasirin, Mustainin dhe Mutazin. Ishte koha e sundimit të Mutasimit, më 220/835, kur i vdiq i ati 
nga helmimi në Bagdat. Në atë kohë Ali ibën Muhamed Naki ishte në Medinë. Atje ai u bë imam përmes Urdhrit Hyjnor dhe dekretit të imamëve para tij. 


*Imami i njëmbëdhjetë*

*Imami Hasan Askari*, i biri i Imamit të dhjetë, u lind në vitin 232/845 dhe sipas shumë burimeve shiite u helmua dhe vdiq më 260/872 me shtytjen e halifit abasid Mutamidit. Imami i njëmbëdhjetë e fitoi imamllëkun pas vdekjes së babait të tij fisnik, përmes Urdhrit Hyjnor dhe me anë të dekretit të imamëve të mëparshëm. Gjatë shtatë vjetve të imamllëkut të tij, për shkak të kufizimeve të papara që ia bënte halifati, ai jetonte duke u fshehur dhe shtirur (takijah). Ai nuk kishte pasur kurrfarë kontakti shoqëror madje as me njerëzit e rëndomtë në mesin e 
popullatës shiite. Vetëm elita e shiitëve kishin mundësi ta shihnin. Megjithatë, pjesën më të madhe të kohës së tij e kaloi në burg.


*Imami i dymbëdhjetë*

*Mahdiu i premtuar,* i cili zakonisht zihet ngoje me titullin e tij Imam-i Asr (Imami i Periudhës) dhe Sahib al-Zaman (Zoti i Kohës), është i biri i Imamit të njëmbëdhjetë. Emrin e ka të njëjtë me atë të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë. Ai u lind në Samarrah më 256/868 dhe deri më 260/872, kur u martirizua babai i tij, jetonte nën kujdesin dhe tutelën e të atit. Ai fshihej të mos e shihnin haptas dhe vetëm disa veta nga elita e shiitëve qenë në gjendje ta njihnin.Pas martirizimit të babait ai u bë imam dhe me Urdhrin Hyjnor shkoi në fshehtësi ((ghajbat). Kështu ai u 
paraqitej vetëm ndihmësve të tij (naib) po edhe atëherë vetëm në rrethana të jashtëzakonshme.

----------


## Julius

Arti gjthnje duhet vleresuar, cfaredo sekti ti perkasi. Afresku i paraqitur ne kete teme si i tille duket shume i bukur. Postoni me shume per prejardhjen, vendodhjen e permbajtjen qe paraqet  afresku ne fjale.

----------


## tani_26

*imami i 1-re(imam Ali),  imami i 2_te(imam Hasan) dhe imami i 3-te(imam Husein)*

----------


## tani_26

*imami i 4-ert(Imam Ali ibën Husein). imami i 5-te (Imami Muhamed Bakir) dhe imami i 6-te (Imami Xhafari Sadik).*

----------


## tani_26

*Imami i 7-te (Imami Musa Kazimi), Imami i 8-te(Imami Ali Rida ) dhe Imami i 9-te(Imami Muhamed Taki)*

----------


## tani_26

*Imami i 10-te(Imami Ali  Naki), i 11-te (Imami Hasan Askari) dhe imami i 12-te(Mahdiu i premtuar)*

----------


## tani_26

Imam Ali dhe Jezus Krishti

----------


## tani_26

imam Ali duke lexuar Kuranin

----------


## tani_26

Mekami i imam Aliut...

----------


## tani_26

Haxhi Bektashi...

----------


## rapsod

> AJO PIKTURE ESHTE NJE HISTORI E VERTETE,KU HYNQAR HAXHI BEKTASH VELIU I DEMOSTROI ME FAKTE SKEPTIKEVE TE ATEHERSHEM ,DUKE BERE MREKULLI ME FUQINE E VET SHPIRTERORE


Ne tablo ndodhet Sejjid Ahmed Rifaiu i hipur mbi luanin dhe me nje gjarper ne dore duke i demonstruar Haxhi Veli Bektashit, qe s'kishte lidhje me kafshet ne qerametet e tij, mire po kjo tablo eshte dicka e papranueshme sepse njerezit injorante kane filluar ta puthin ne Kryegjyshate si nje ikone per ta adhuruar dhe kjo eshte shirq

----------


## eldonel

> Sinkretizem i hatashem...s'ka gje Bahia e Brazilit para ashikeve te Haxhi Bektashit..AMIN!


Estagfirull-llah . Qka jane more keto ani shiko kishe ato paraqesin melaqet . Estagfirull-llah deri ku more doni me shku . SubhanAll-llah tjeter me shtu as vet spo di . Per foton e Aliut r.a se di sa eshte fotoja  e tij e vertet .

----------


## amenti

ok, k'to kom mi thon veç niher (se osht punë dinjiteti)
kom shokë t'mirë që jonë qeshtu tipi jyt, edhe me gjithë respektin që e kom për ata - une nuk i foli për k'to sene. E, a e din pse? Se dija e tynë, që osht refleksion direkt i gjanave që ju msojnë juve tuj fillu prej shehave dej te hoxhallarët, osht shumë e zbehtë. Unë e kuptoj që njerëzit kanë nevojë për fe ose thirre inspirim t'ksaj shkallë - po kjo merr natyrë malvolente kur i viruson mendjelibertinët. Qaty o krejt problemi.
Përndryshe mu m'vjen mirë nëse ti je qytetar i dobishëm i shoqnisë falë islamit, megjithatë duhesh mi pasë parasysh që ka shumë lloje njerëzish, edhe nuk jemi krejt "ni mend".
Edhe osht shumë ofenduse kur ni person fetar merr qëndrim superior moral ndaj ni sekularisti, kjo me ton men osht çashtje e thellë - po veç me e kapërthy shpejtë - origjina arkaike e moralit nuk osht feja (aq ma pak ndonja monoteiste), po duhesh me ikra ma shumë për natyrën biologjike dhe sociologjike të njeriut. 
Megjithatë, përqendrohu te pikënisja e t'keqës = mos u mundo/ni me rekrutu njerëz tjerë tuj dashtë me e fitu parajsën.

----------

